# price and availability of GeForce 6800 GT in India (Bangalor



## bdutta (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

If someone has bought the nVidia GeForce 6800GT in Bangalore or anywhere else in India, could you share the price and source ?

Also if someone can tell (authoratatively) whether this card is good enough for some serious 3D animation work (s.a. using Maya / MotionBuilder) ? Or is that only the super-expensive QuadroFx's would meet the requirement.

thanks,
bd


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 5, 2006)

You seem to be new in the forum. Welcome here, but this query should be in the hardware troubleshooting section. Please post your query in the sticky created specifically for graphics card related queries.


----------



## bdutta (Jan 6, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> You seem to be new in the forum. Welcome here, but this query should be in the hardware troubleshooting section. Please post your query in the sticky created specifically for graphics card related queries.



indeed, i am new here. thanks for pointing it out.

regards.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 6, 2006)

how come it shows 1 post for this guy when he has made 2 posts in this thread itself


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 7, 2006)

i thin geforce 6800 gt cost rs:-20000 or 23000 iam not sure . iam from bangalore too .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 7, 2006)

But recently I enquired about it in Kolkata from a reputed distributor, he told that it was nowadays costing around Rs.18000. 8)


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 7, 2006)

If u are buying a pci-e gfx card then I suggest u go for 6800gs. Much better value for money than 6800gt and even in performance. And yeah 6800gt cost around 17-18K. But 6800gs cost less around 15K.


----------



## bdutta (Jan 7, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> If u are buying a pci-e gfx card then I suggest u go for 6800gs. Much better value for money than 6800gt and even in performance. And yeah 6800gt cost around 17-18K. But 6800gs cost less around 15K.



great. thanks for the info. would you (or somebody) also know if this card is good for 3D Animation work (s.a. using Maya) ?

regards,
bd


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 7, 2006)

@bdutta
the Leadtek Geforce 6800GS is priced at Rs.16850 as on 28-12-2005 from Top Notch infotronix india p ltd. Chennai and the extreme (factory overclocked) is a thousand Rs. more.. hope this info is useful.
dunno about it's performance neither me nor any of my friends own one but seeing it's performance two of my friends are almost sure to buy one within this very week. (now some bragging..) I myself have a Leadtek geforce PX 7800GTX MyVIVO, it's simpply the best in it's class; if you can you should definitely go for the 7800GTX.


----------

